# Body Kit for 99 Nissan Maxima



## vocaluproar (Jan 29, 2005)

Anyone have any ideas on the best place to get body kits?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

sorry but you need to try a search on this forum, do a google search, the sites are everywhere and there not hard to find.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

www.extremedimensions.com
www.bodykits.com
www.**************.com

SEARCH PLEASE !


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> www.extremedimensions.com
> www.bodykits.com
> www.**************.com
> 
> SEARCH PLEASE !


www.grounddynamics.com
www.nopi.com
www.versusmotorsport.com
www.ebay.com
www.meanstreet.net
www.asylumms.com
www.importfan.com
www.customenterprise.com
www.aerotrends.com 
SEARCH


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

What the hell happened to someone just answering someone's question without being such a goddamn smart ass about it. And you guys wonder why everyone is bitching about our forum. 

QUIT BEING SO QUICK TO SAY SEARCH!!!!

Everyone starts the same place. So quit being such the smirk ass holes!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Timbo said:


> What the hell happened to someone just answering someone's question without being such a goddamn smart ass about it. And you guys wonder why everyone is bitching about our forum.
> 
> QUIT BEING SO QUICK TO SAY SEARCH!!!!
> 
> Everyone starts the same place. So quit being such the smirk ass holes!


post of the year!!!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Timbo said:


> What the hell happened to someone just answering someone's question without being such a goddamn smart ass about it. And you guys wonder why everyone is bitching about our forum.
> 
> QUIT BEING SO QUICK TO SAY SEARCH!!!!
> 
> Everyone starts the same place. So quit being such the smirk ass holes!


 first of all , i looked at his time when he was posting the posts, 4 minutes ! .....hmm i think he just came here and posted without searching. Everyone starts somewhere..yes..I did too but i didn't ask my first question till like days of searching.
I see that you lowered my rep for that, does that mean that you encourage noobs?
I guess im not gonna even bother re-newing my contributionship..for what?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

If you wanna bitch. PM me. PERIOD!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

BTW - you got you're lowered reps from a COUPLE of mods, BECAUSE YOU
1. FLAMED A NEW MEMBER.
2. SAID THE EXACT SAME THING TWO OTHER PEOPLE SAID (let it go, it's been said)
3. THIS AIN'T OFF TOPIC!

Anything else?!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

OH YEAH.....Thread Closed, because you really pissed me off!!


----------

